# 3rd Annual Red Bay Grocery Bream Tournament



## boggs187 (Jun 23, 2008)

Who all is fishing the 3rd annual bream tournament by red bay grocery. I will be fishing it for the first time. Tournament is Saturday June 11th entry fee is $30 I think pays for biggest bream, heaviest stringer, and biggest non bream species. Check it out.


----------



## zwagner22 (May 17, 2011)

where is the tournament exactly and how can you get signed up for it
i tried to find it online but couldnt get anymore info than what you gave
new to the area and dont really know where the tournament will be held


----------



## boggs187 (Jun 23, 2008)

zwagner22 said:


> where is the tournament exactly and how can you get signed up for it
> i tried to find it online but couldnt get anymore info than what you gave
> new to the area and dont really know where the tournament will be held


Look in the pre tournament discussions and the host put a flyer on here about it.


----------



## eddiem84 (Nov 3, 2010)

zwagner22 said:


> where is the tournament exactly and how can you get signed up for it
> i tried to find it online but couldnt get anymore info than what you gave
> new to the area and dont really know where the tournament will be held


The tournament is held at Red Bay Grocery on Hwy 81. You can fish anywhere you want. Entry fee is $30, and can be turned in up til Friday night at Red Bay Grocery, Nick's Seafood Restaurant, or Harbor Docks.

Please let me know if you have any other questions!


----------

